# NAMEI memory leak occur again after update.



## belon_cfy (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi
Previously I have applied a patch in resolving the NAMEI memory leak issue, but after performed the freebsd-update recently, the problem revert back.

May I know when will the patch commit to the newer update so that I can safely to perform update without recompile the whole kernel again?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

What patch? What memory leak? What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## belon_cfy (Aug 2, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30021&page=3

I'm using FreeBSD 9


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

Read the last post of that thread.


----------



## belon_cfy (Aug 2, 2012)

The last post said it will make it into 9.1-RELEASE, but updating the FreeBSD will revert back the problem.


----------



## kpa (Aug 2, 2012)

9.0-RELEASE or the just released 9.1-BETA1? The latter should have the fix included.


----------

